# why is my dog so restless



## JThomas0385 (Nov 10, 2009)

Does anybody have any idea why my dog is so restless?? I don't think it's because she isn't getting enough exercise, I walk her about 1 hour -1 1/2 hour a day. She is a 5 month old German Shepherd/Terrier mix. Is it because she's uncomfortable? She'll lay down for a minute, get up, walk around, lay back down, get up, walk around. She never stops moving around. Thank you


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

JThomas0385 said:


> Does anybody have any idea why my dog is so restless?? I don't think it's because she isn't getting enough exercise, I walk her about 1 hour -1 1/2 hour a day. She is a 5 month old German Shepherd/Terrier mix. Is it because she's uncomfortable? She'll lay down for a minute, get up, walk around, lay back down, get up, walk around. She never stops moving around. Thank you


1. She's a puppy.
2. 1.5 hrs of walks really isn't a lot of exercise, particularly for a GSD/terrier mix.


----------



## JThomas0385 (Nov 10, 2009)

Independent George said:


> 1. She's a puppy.
> 2. 1.5 hrs of walks really isn't a lot of exercise, particularly for a GSD/terrier mix.


Really? even for a 5 month old? How much exercise is enough? what can I do to tire her out more and giver her more exercise.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you have anywhere you can take her to let her run? Play fetch? Don't forget mental stimulation too - lots of training and teaching her new things and exposing her to new situations.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Walk is NOT exercise, RUN is exercise. Fetch & running are exercise.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

JThomas0385 said:


> Really? even for a 5 month old? How much exercise is enough? what can I do to tire her out more and giver her more exercise.


The main thing is mental stimulation - a 20-minute training session can be as draining as an hour of exercise. 

Physically, the average dog will outlast a human in peak physical condition, and GSDs and terriers are particularly high drive/high energy. Play fetch, frisbee, let her wrestle/chase other dogs in circles - anything that involves her running around like a maniac while you sit back and sip a mimosa.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Also at 5 months they are teething, so teeth might be bothering her. You can freeze rope toys soaked in water flavored with a low sodium beef buillon cube and let her chew on that.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

Independent George said:


> The main thing is mental stimulation - a 20-minute training session can be as draining as an hour of exercise.


Exactly! When I took my dogs to OB classes, when we got home they were exhausted. It was never so quiet at my house as it was on class day.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Another good formula to use when deciding howmuch exercise your dog requires is for every 10.5% of protein they eat in their kibble they need at least a hour unrestricted exercise or as another poster said at least 20-30 minutes good mental stimulation. One way to increase mental stimulation is to give your pup her food (if it's kibble) out of a kong toy or a buster cube. This is a great way to get your dog thinking.


----------



## JThomas0385 (Nov 10, 2009)

Is it a bad idea to wrestle around with my dog myself? We have friends with dogs that she does play with sometimes, but not on a regular basis. I do have three kids under the age of 5 so I don't want her to learn that she can play rough with all of us.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

It's not a bad idea perse as the dog can differentiate between what's acceptable to you and whats acceptable for the kids. My wrestling games usually include a toy so that the dog has an option to put his mouth on the toy insted of me. Mouth on you is generally where the trouble lies and being able to bring the dog back down after elevated excited play like that. Incorporate a 5-10 minute obedience regimen at the end of a wrestling session and include the kids as much as you can.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

While exercise is crucial for growing puppies to help burn off calories and strengthen their bodies, you have to be careful on how many calories you're giving her. Puppy food is very high calorie and she might be having a hard time with all the energy. Sometimes, it's the food itself. For example, mostly grains and cereals can leave her with a constant sugar high.


----------



## delee39 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have found that just pyhsical exercise is not as effective as exercise that also works the mind. Mental exercise tires a dog alot better than just walking. Obedience work in conjunction with the walks!!! Make her think while she is walking. JMO

...other than that...she is young.


----------



## JThomas0385 (Nov 10, 2009)

That's also a good idea. How would I do that though? When you say obedience training, do you mean teaching her to sit, stay, lay, all those kinds of things?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Obedience training is Sit, Down, Stay, Come, etc. but, it's used in the context of your home. For example, Sitting and waiting politely for the door to open (not bolting out the door); not jumping on people; Coming when called; laying down or Standing for grooming or examination.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Just to give you an idea... here is the cover page from my basic obedience contract. These are all the things that we teach in our basic program from puppy to 6 months old. Just an FYI these are not in exact order for how we apply them to each dog. Obviously the control elements have to be done first then you can expand from there. 

Basic Obedience Points to Cover

1. How to temperament test your puppy to determine will to serve versus Will to dominate.
2. Your puppy's stages of mental development.
3. Canine language and how to interpret it.
a. Pack language and how your dogs communicate. 
b. Importance of leadership in the pack.
c. Importance of SocializatIon.
4. Team work (tone, emotion, attitude, movement)
3. Building skills (one class at home, one class out)
a. Come
b. Let’s go
c. Leave it
d. Core elements: Come, front, Wait, and leave it
e. Come around
6. Learning manners (one class at home, one class out)
a. Sit
b. Down
c. Wait (set 1: close distance, and set 2: (greater distance) wait and recall)
d. Stay (distance past 6 paces)
e. Drop it/Give it
7. Social skills:
a. Say hello by stopping
b. Not jumping at people (meet and greet)
c. Waiting at curbs before crossing
e. ENOUGH! When to stop barking at the door/window/fence.
8. How to prevent bad habits:
a. Preventing food stealing
b. Constructive games. The Value of instructional Play
c. Preventing destructive behavior
d. Go to bed. Respect my space
e. Door exercises (do not bolt at an open door)
9. How to give an on lead correction:
a. Leash manners. No pulling and we’re not doing a Ballet
b. Introduction to the prong collar (or other leash handling tools if needed)
c. With me/Here
d. Stop
e. Leash exercises. Using Stop and front on lead
10. Structure and direction (A dog that knows its place)
a. Please. Your dog works for everything!!
b. Say your commands once, and praise sincerely
c. Always reinforce the pack order. Alpha is ALWAYS flrst.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

luv2byte said:


> Walk is NOT exercise, RUN is exercise. Fetch & running are exercise.


At 5 months, she's still growing. Avoid "forced" running like jogging or biking. Puts too much stress on joints. Walking is exercise, just not physically draining or very mentally stimulating.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Locke said:


> At 5 months, she's still growing. Avoid "forced" running like jogging or biking. Puts too much stress on joints. Walking is exercise, just not physically draining or very mentally stimulating.


You are very correct - I was thinking more of playing fetch, letting them run 'zoomies' around the yard or a field.


----------

